# Hav-a-Healthy-Life - summer '08



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: I know it has been a while since I posted and we all checked in with each other. How is everyone doing? I have had my ups and downs since I last posted in February. A few un-explained rashes along with courses of prednisone and my mom getting sick have made it hard to stay on track, But all and all I am doing much better since I first started these threads last December. I have lost a total of 23 lbs and I'm walking more, and much less achy. It is a slow weight loss, but I have found at least for me the no carbs thing works the best (after all I am allergic to all that wonderful white stuff) 

I haven't been killing myself over it-- I eat protein and veggies most of the time and when I can't stand it anymore I have bread or pasta or some other thing I just have to have-- most of the time I have gone right back, but sometimes like when I am stressed or on prednisone, one time turns into a week or breaking. 

But seeing the results both in weightloss and also how I feel keeps me on track. 

How bout you? how is it going?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, wow, 23lbs! That's excellent! :whoo:

I myself started dieting and working out (more dieting than working out lately as I'm short on time.... but I really do need to work out more) mid-June... 8 weeks ago. So far I have lost 15lbs and Spencer, who has been doing it with me, is down (since March, not June) 40lbs. He started by walking home every day (1 hour 15 minute walk) after working out and then got on the diet with me in June. We're doing the South Beach diet. We're pretty much to the point where we eat whatever we want. We have to have 3-4 servings of starch and 3 of fruit per day on top of as much veggies and protein as we want. I don't miss any food at all and I'm never hungry either. We eat whole wheat bread and whole grain pasta and it works really well for us! We only cheat once every 2 weeks and though we enjoy our cheat days, it really is all about just having fun, not that we NEED to eat the cheat food.

Anyway, we're both feeling much better and healthier. We still go for our long weekend walks too!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

:whoo:Missy and Carolina. That is excellent and boy do I hate men. Spencer is down 40 pounds? Congratulations to both of you. I lost a few pounds on the move and have been lazy about getting out to walk due to the heat, but I really need to get back on to the bandwagon. You two are my inspiration.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! That is great news, ladies! Missy, I am having a bit of a time too and I know that weighing less will help with my pain levels, but I'm not motivated most times. ugh! Still have 25lbs to lose.

I am getting a treadmill early Sept. though! :whoo: I can't wait as I know I'll be on it every day. I'll even put Ricky and Sammy on there when I can't go for walks outside! lol 

Congrats on the weight loss everyone! Great job.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is fantastic! It does feel so good to lose the weight and feel more in control. For me the hardest part of it is keeping it off. I've lost about 18 lbs and so far I'm maintaining. I had to totally change the way I eat and do well more often than not. The problem is whenever I'm stressed I eat junk. At least now the junk is often no more insidious than unsalted pretzels . . . and I chew a lot of Trident gum.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go, ladies. Those are great results.

After my thyroid surgery, I started losing weight, about 12 lbs in 2 months. It was great. I wasn't eating a lot, but I was eating whatever I wanted. Then they told me I needed to go on meds. I have gained all the weight back since starting on meds. So, now I have to kick it up a notch and diet. I know the low carb thing works for me too, so that's the next step.

Lina, you are going to look absolutely fantastic in your wedding gown. Can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I have lost about 15 pounds...wanted to lose more, but was doing good for awhile. Walking the dogs then coming back and getting on my Gazelle. 

It all stopped when Missy went into heat end of July. Casper not being neutered yet...big challenge at my house. Could not walk the dogs for like 20 some days. The neighbors dog follow our truck (with Missy in it) 3 blocks! 
Had to keep Missy and Casper separated.

Now...my daughter is getting married in like 13 days and the stress is killing me. So I am not doing to good on the old diet. I know it is now stress that wrecks my diet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

congrats on your Daughter Lynn. Stress kills my best plans too. Awww. Missy is growing up.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulation Missy! 23 pounds is fantastic. You're timing is impecable. Between Deb's death and menopause the weight seems to be getting more and more out of control so I finally decided to do something about it. I recently heard about a new (actually old) method of controlling weight by writing down everything you eat. The idea is to eat your usual diet for 2 weeks, keeping track of everything eaten. Then counting up the calories and determining the average number of daily calories. Then you just start eating 500 calories less per day. Supposed to lose a pound a week.

My problem is that I'm a comfort eater. I just recently started this and was sitting here thinking about forgetting about this attempt and getting myself a carton of ice cream when I found your thread.

I CAN DO THIS!!! Thanks for the motivation...


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Missy, so glad you're feeling better and glad to hear about everyone's weight loss! I have been struggling since my surgery in April and am afraid to get on the scale. But, I will have to, in a couple weeks, at my next Dr.'s app't. 

I have to eat a high fiber diet now. More fiber than protein. After my surgery, I went through a wierd mindset where I decided to give up artificial sweetners. I had used them since they came out - how many years ago was that? My friend pointed out to me that the a. s. weren't likely the cause of my cancer - millions use them...yet, I am still being careful about them, but not fanatical. I am trying to walk every day when it's not so terribly humid (asthma) and am wondering if I should join Curves again. A treadmill would be great, but I don't have any place to put one. This weight problem has plagued me for years, but I used to be able to diet for a few months, get slim, and keep it off. I blame my Swedish grandmother, who was rather stocky in her latter years. I recently saw a photo of her as a young woman, and I have her build. Not the build of my paternal grandma, who was about 5 feet tall and weighed 98 lbs!

Genetics, fried shrimp, pie, SIGH!

Suzy/Sue


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sue, if you are afraid of artificial sweeteners, may I suggest Splenda? It's more natural than, say, aspertame, and has been shown to be better for you (I read some scientific papers on this). I'm sorry you're having a tough time, but don't be too hard on yourself either! You just went through surgery! There's bound to be a big adjustment period.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sue, I try not to use artificial sweetner's either. I just use less sugar. They give me a head ache and I think a rash...especially Splenda, which is basically sugar that has been chlorinated so that it's molecules don't register as calories. 

There is a new sweetener the name is escaping me-- I will check when I go home... that is pretty good and all natural they make it from fermenting fruits it is also 0 cals. Also, try Agave syrup. It does have calories but less than sugar and it is a low glycemic index sweetner.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats to everyone! Missy, I'm glad you're feeling better.

I graduated from walking LOTS to running in February. I'm training for a 10K distance with plans for a half-marathon next. I'd like to run a marathon, but I honestly don't know if my hips and knees will take that kind of punishment.

To date I'm down about 42 lbs. It's taken me just over a year to get here, but that's without dieting per se. Like Jill mentioned, I began tracking my calories in January. This was a real eye opener! Now I try to keep my fat consumption to less than 30% of my daily total calories. I eat 5-6 small meals a day, about every 3-4 hours. It helps fight the urge to binge, and keeps the metabolism working! I have another 20-25 lbs to go, but I think I'm going to change my focus from weight to inches and fat percentage.

One thing I've found that's wonderful for a pre-workout meal are Luna bars. Especially the Luna Sunrise bars. They're delicious and easy to digest and burn. I eat one about an hour before a run or workout so I have energy for the exercise.

You guys are doing great...I WISH I could lose weight that fast, but I have not been able to give up my chocolate or ice cream.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Funny to come across this today, I'm doing Weight Watchers and really struggling with it! :frusty: Having kids in the house makes it hard to stick with a healthy diet, they don't eat tons of of junk but I won't completely deprive them. The trouble is that I go after the treats I've purchased for them. I've lost 6 pounds and have 20 to go. Had shoulder surgery almost a year ago and can't do lots of the workouts I used to, no more karate or kickboxing for me! :boxing: But I've been using that as an excuse, there's still a lot I CAN do. The kids go back to school next week so Scooter will be in puppy jail while I go to the Y. We're paying for it every month, the least I can do is use it! Congrats to you all on your weight loss and exercise!!! :clap2:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY! The past few weeks have not been good for my diet/exercise...too much running around (and not the exrecising kind), but I think I'm back on track. Good thing I have over a year until the wedding!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*ooops it's winter not summer!*

Thought I would dredge this old thread back up again. (since I made CC cookies today...LOL) Since last I reported I lost 3 more pounds (for a total of 26) and then put 4 back since September. So about 1 year after the start of this I have lost 22 lbs.

I have slowly allowed carbs to slip back into my life...ohhh they taste so good (good and bad carbs alike) But, and this is the big BUT...not only have I gained 4 lbs back but I am so, so, so achy again for the past month or so. I have to say, it took a lot longer for my body to respond and flair my aches and pains than it used too...and that is a double edged sword. It's good that my immune system seems to be tolerating allergens better...but I fool myself into thinking I can get away with it.

Sooooo....forum friends.... looking for some support to get me back on the wagon of my dreary mostly protein, few veggies way of life. And looking to hear your stories and goals for the New Year.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Missy-I know how you feel. I have fibromyalgia and just started a new medicine which has been great so far! For once I'm not achy all the time. Haven't done well with the diet or exercise but I'm also not beating myself up over that. For 3 years I ate chicken, veggies and fruit and worked out for two hours a day. I looked incredible but didn't enjoy any food and dining out or at friend's houses was a nightmare for me. It just wasn't worth it. I'm trying hard to find a happy medium with it all.

Hope you feel better!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So, Ann, what is the new medicine you are on?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, Ann, what is the new medicine? Did you find that staying away from grains helped your fibro? When I was being good, I was very realistic...I allowed myself a small icecream bar almost everynight, white wine when I wanted it, and once a week I had something I craved but that I knew if I had all the time would be bad for me, usually it was something with wheat in it (like peking dumplings) and that seemed to work... but lately I have been eating bread, and pasta, and anything I have wanted, in moderation, but still, it seems like a day hasn't gone by that I have been 100% compliant.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just read an article today about wheat sensitivity and wasn't aware of it before. Who knew it could affect so many things?! Cymbalta is the new medicine and it's the first time I haven't been achy in I don't know how long. I got so used to feeling bad and it got progressively worse so I didn't realize it until it was really bad. My sleep was affected too. I felt better within 2 days of starting it. I'm on a low dose, medicine has a huge impact on me so I always begin anything at very low doses. I also found out that my vitamin B level was very low so I started taking a supplement for that. 

I haven't been eating very well, too much sugar and sugar substitutes but it's so hard to give up! I'm going to work on it more though.

Do you have fibro too?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann, my mom has it, and I'm pretty sure I'm developing it, it just hasn't been diagnosed yet, and it isn't bad. Yet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup. I never believe I have it until I spiral way down til everything hurts and then I say...oh I guess I do have fibro. But I also have many allergies and crohn's disease all of which can also cause achiness so who knows which is responsible. But I do know if I stay away from wheat (all grains really for me) it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sheri-I sincerely hope it doesn't get any worse, or better yet...that you don't have it at all!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay Missy, I'm here to climb back on the wagon with you. You gave me the kick in the butt I needed at the end of the summer. I was doing really well after that and had lost 17 pounds. Then came Thanksgiving and it's been downhill ever since. I've put 5 back on (how come it's so hard to get it off but it goes on so quickly and so easily?!?) 

I know I was feeling better eating mostly fruits, vegetables & seeds/nuts - best of all no more hot flashes - but I was beginning to feel like a gerbil. I swear I'm growing whiskers! 

I know the carbs (read breads) and sweets are evil, but darn they taste good! 

Missy, I've been telling myself every morning that I'd get back to eating properly, and then of course wouldn't. I almost didn't open your thread yesterday, knowing what was in it, but of course I did, so OKAY, it's time to get serious!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jill wrote: *"I swear I'm growing whiskers! "*

That's not eating seeds, Jill, that's just age and hormones!! LMBO 

I know if I ate fewer or almost no sugars, I'd feel much better, but do I listen to myself?? ARGH!!! Here's to a new, healthier and more sensible year in 2009 ladies!!!


----------

